# Brand new Costummade leather interior! (niice :))



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

So, I actually got tired of my boring dull interior, went to the bank withdrawed some money, and went for it. 

100% Black Leather interior 
Got the windows tinted with 5% m3 in the back, maybe abit too dark for my liking, but what the **** 

Also ordered new 18" rims, just waiting to get them by mail. Shipped from UK
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzcwWDc3MA==/$(KGrHqN,!p8E8Wk0Jj1QBPPP,b,yvg~~60_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007



Here's the outcome so far, hope you like it  :
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2561187162_808677161_9098514_1092190353_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2561292162_808677161_9098516_1585968585_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...81996407162_808677161_9292734_990008808_n.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1996307162_808677161_9292733_1322232584_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...1996802162_808677161_9292736_1691506605_n.jpg
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...681996937162_808677161_9292737_85609818_n.jpg


Thanks, 
Snazzy


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That is one sweet interior. Did it break the bank?

looking forward to you putting those rims on. Bet they're going to look sick!


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Nah, it wasn't too bad, it was actually pretty cheap ;-)

I hope so, i really do.

I certainly hope it will turn also after putting them on


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Care to share details?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

On? Rims, or leather interior 


Rims are 18x8,5 5x115 70,2 centerhole.

And Tyres are 225/40/18 hopefully


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Snazzy said:


> On? Rims, or leather interior
> 
> 
> Rims are 18x8,5 *5x115* 70,2 centerhole.
> ...


...I believe just the diesel Cruzes use* 5x115*, all others use *5x105* wheel bolt pattern; same in europe?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Yeah.


Mine's a diesel


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

det ser sq godt ud 
hvad måtte du gi for den læderstue :-D


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

GFO_HOFFI, 

I gave 15.000 Danish kroner. Which is about 2650 $


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

cheap looks sick
are u on "bilbasen" group Cruze ?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Nah, what is that


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

where did u get the seats done ? how much?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

GFO_Hoffi said:


> det ser sq godt ud
> hvad måtte du gi for den læderstue :-D


Que?!

I'm going out on a limb here and saying you paid about $2600 for the interior?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> Que?!
> 
> I'm going out on a limb here and saying you paid about $2600 for the interior?



Is that good og bad 

And the seats were done in Denmark,


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

$2650 for all seats AND the dash trim??

If thats so, you might have been given vinyl instead of leather.

It is exactly the same as leather texture and color wise. The only difference is the scent. Leather has a distinct smell, and vinyl simply smells like plastic, or has no smell to it.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Smurfenstein my car still smelte like dead Cow 1.5 Month after, i can assure you its Real leather ;-)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Snazzy said:


> Smurfenstein my car still smelte like dead Cow 1.5 Month after, i can assure you its Real leather ;-)


Just saying. Leather is expensive, and for just $2650 you can have doubts.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

True enough, however i know those who have done it in private, so I did cut alot of cost at the human-work part ;-)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Just saying. Leather is expensive, and for just $2650 you can have doubts.


He's not in the US. Just something to consider.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Does your seats have any blood stains from the cow they killed? I cannot see the pictures.

JK. Sweet wheels, i saw the same thing, and even that is expensive for tires and wheels here in the US lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Haven't seen many Cruzes with leather. This however is best one I've seen so far.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Hey kermit. The wheels in Denmark costs 2500 $ and i got them for around 1250 from the uk  without tyres.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Haven't seen many Cruzes with leather. This however is best one I've seen so far.


Looks an awful lot like my Eco...
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-pictures/5139-my-2012-cruze-eco-leather.html

I also had the leather custom installed aftermarket.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Extreme i like your leather alot i Think Black leather fits the car Way more than the Stock gray you get in Denmark. Atleast in my oppinion 

Thanks alot Mike. Im glad you like it


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The cruze's come standard with black leather in AUS. Im hoping to try and find the Tan leather like the US models get


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Nice, as far as I know black leather isnt available in denmark though :-(


----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

No, black leather is not available in Denmark :-(, 
I waiting for my hatchback and there is no leather available at all no mather if you want it grey or black. so I send it to a saddlery that will make a costum fit and with the colors I like 
I will post pictures when I get it in 2 weeks time.


----------

